# One week to go



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

Only a week to go. This time next week I expect the crowding of the door and jostling for position to get in first will be in full swing.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Indeed, I can't wait


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

cant wait BUT....

Im in a tricky situation.......

i have today and next friday as my only time to clean the car ready to go indoors....


i have full tank of fuel...i need to waste half of it today and not use it for the rest of the week so ican hopefully get to cov with yellow light on before washing her.Then my plan is to do everything and wax .I then hopefully hvae time friday to do a quick once over before heading up sunday.

cant wait


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

More importantly..... Saturday night out first!


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Im looking to leave hotel ive booked in banbury about half past 9 so il be therebfor about 10.15 i think. Avoid the initial chaos &#55357;&#56846;


----------

